# Reparación de bocina Gebox gx04bd15l.



## jugallo (Feb 24, 2019)

Hola un saludo a todos, soy nuevo en este foro y solicito su ayuda para saber que valor tienen las resistencias quemadas en tarjeta de bocina amplificada marca GEBOX modelo GX04BD15L son la RP12 y la RP14, anexo fotografia de su ubicacion.
De antemano agradezco su valiosa ayuda.

Saludos.


----------



## tiago (Feb 24, 2019)

Tienes que sacar una foto nítida, en la que se pueda ver lo que quede de la serigrafía que hay sobre el componente. 

Saludos.


----------



## jugallo (Feb 25, 2019)

Aqui se las muestro con mas detalle, al parecer en una de las 2 se alcanza a ver 470, no estoy seguro, pero si alguien tuviera alguna tarjeta de estas y pudiera confirmar el valor se lo agradecería mucho, las 2 deben de ser del mismo valor ya que van a la misma pata de cada uno de los transistores.

Por cierto el transistor es un FHP50N06, alguien por ahi buscaba un reemplazo para este y buscando los datasheet y viendo las caracteristicas del mismo el FQP50N06 es identico, tambien se los anexo porsi alguien necesecita esta información.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## tiago (Feb 25, 2019)

En principio el valor parece ser 47 Ohm.
Mira ésta página

Saludos.


----------



## jugallo (Feb 25, 2019)

Anexo una foto mas.
Muchas gracias, esta interesante la pagina es muy practico y util el tema.

Saludos.
Muchas gracias, esta interesante la pagina es muy practico y util el tema.

Saludos.


----------



## felixreal (Feb 26, 2019)

Hola!

A mi me parece leer 47R, luego sí, son de 47 Ohmios. Y si son las resistencias de gate de los mosfet, entonces seguro que el driver está mal también. De hecho, siempre que he cambiado mosfet de potencia, he tenido que sustituir también el driver de éstos. 

Saludos!


----------



## jugallo (Feb 27, 2019)

Muchas gracias por tu ayuda lo revisaré

Saludos


----------



## direccionyproyectos (Feb 28, 2019)

Yo veo la cifra 470.... Qué en smd correspondería a 47 Ohm.


----------



## Mark39 (Abr 7, 2021)

Alguien po*D*ria apoyarme a saber que valor tiene la resi*S*tencia de una bocina *G*ebox que por uso se quemo y no se logra ver el valor


----------



## emilio177 (Abr 7, 2021)

Debemos divinar???
mi respuesta 1.2K
Si pones una foto.. podría achuntarle


----------



## Mark39 (Abr 7, 2021)

Soy nuevo en esto y apenas le estoy entendiendo como haver las cosas, gracias por el apoyo


lynspyre dijo:


> Estimado, no repitas la consulta en un tema nuevo u en otro tema si ya lo consultaste en otro post. Gracias.
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/threads/reparación-de-bocina-gebox-gx04bd15l.169799/post-1355520/


Una disculpa, pero no se bien como se maneja esto aun, ya aprenderé, solo quiero saber el valor de la resistencia


----------



## emilio177 (Abr 7, 2021)

Una foto donde va en la placa
Esa resistencia deberia tener una inscripción


----------



## Mark39 (Abr 7, 2021)

Excelente mañana vere por desarmarla y mandar la foto, gracias por tu valioso apoyo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 8, 2021)

Esa es facilísima , retiras y mides el alambre !

Si hay 4 iguales y están cerca de los transistores de salida , serán de entre .47 , .33 o .22


----------



## Medellin (May 5, 2021)

Tengo un bafle Gebox GX04BD15L, al cual se le dañó los 2 MOSFET, dos resistencias, el puente rectificador de diodos que ya he logrado identificar pero el integrado que muestro en la imagen no, no tiene ninguna referencia para identificarlo, ¿alguien del foro tendrá algún dato de que componente es o como poder saber que es? Agradecería mucho su apoyo.
Fotos sobre el integrado en cuestión !


----------



## DJ T3 (May 5, 2021)

Cómo sabes que es un integrado?
Dónde está colocado?
Fotos generales de ambas caras del PCB y una cercana de la zona donde está colocado eso


----------



## emilio177 (May 5, 2021)

En la placa trae alguna inscripción¿


----------



## Medellin (May 5, 2021)

N


DJ T3 dijo:


> Cómo sabes que es un integrado?
> Dónde está colocado?
> Fotos generales de ambas caras del PCB y una cercana de la zona donde está colocado eso


Hola DJ T3! Desconozco si es un integrado, un regulador de voltaje, un transistor de potencia. No se mucho del tema, pero entiendo que es la tarjeta de potencia y de amplifcacion y no cuento con un diagrama. El componente esta a la entrada despues del puente rectificador, los bones negro y rojo son la alimentacion externa de 12 vcd, los cables azul y Rojo vienen de la bateria interna de 12vcd, se ve tambien conector donde llega 12.5 vca que elimentan la tarjeta. He desoldado el componente y con el probador en funcion de  diodos encuentro, 0.145 v entre terminal del centro y los dos extremos, si eso sirve de algo.


emilio177 dijo:


> En la placa trae alguna inscripción¿


Estoy por retirar el disipador para revisar alngun dato abajo


----------



## emilio177 (May 5, 2021)

Si... retira el disipador.. a donde va conectado¿ los pines de ese "integrado"


----------



## DJ T3 (May 6, 2021)

Probablemente sea un LM78xx (donde las xx podrian ser 05 o 33).
Mide el integrado de salida, los diodos, y como te dice emilio, rastrea la pista, pero para mi va a los dos conectores que uno dice "MP3"


----------



## kastlexp (Sep 17, 2021)

A mi se me quemo la resistencia que esta señalada con Rojo... sabran su valor? no alcanzo a notarle los colores. y no encuentro el diagrama del circuito...


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 17, 2021)

kastlexp dijo:


> A mi se me quemo la resistencia que esta señalada con Rojo... sabran su valor? no alcanzo a notarle los colores. y no encuentro el diagrama del circuito...


Es de *10Ω, 3W *pero *NO *pareciera estar quemada  

¿ La mediste ?


----------



## kastlexp (Sep 17, 2021)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Es de *10Ω, 3W *pero *NO *pareciera estar quemada
> 
> ¿ La mediste ?


La imagen que subi la tome de aqui mismo, pero enseguida subo una de mi tarjeta. creen que solo cambiando la resistencia funcione? porque la bocina se escucha pero muuuy bajito


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 17, 2021)

kastlexp dijo:


> La imagen que subi la tome de aqui mismo, pero enseguida subo una de mi tarjeta. *creen que solo cambiando la resistencia funcione*? porque la bocina se escucha pero muuuy bajito


🤷‍♂️ 🤷‍♂️ 🤷‍♂️ 🤷‍♂️ 🤷‍♂️ 🤷‍♂️ 🤷‍♂️ 🤷‍♂️ Cambia la resistencia y prueba

Sin ver el circuito, sin tomar mediciones *NO *es posible diagnosticar *NADA *


----------



## kastlexp (Sep 17, 2021)

Fogonazo dijo:


> 🤷‍♂️ 🤷‍♂️ 🤷‍♂️ 🤷‍♂️ 🤷‍♂️ 🤷‍♂️ 🤷‍♂️ 🤷‍♂️ Cambia la resistencia y prueba
> 
> Sin ver el circuito, sin tomar mediciones *NO *es posible diagnosticar *NADA *


Si lo entiendo. muchas gracias. Lo probaré, tengo una duda más, en mi localidad no localizo la de 3w solo de 5w. Tiene alguna repercusión si utiliza esa?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 17, 2021)

kastlexp dijo:


> la bocina se escucha pero muuuy bajito



 Quizás con una azulita (metalfilm) levante mas alto y fuerte


----------



## kastlexp (Sep 17, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Quizás con una azulita (metalfilm) levante mas alto y fuerte
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 271780



*M*uchas gracias, en mi rancho no las conocen... solo tengo la opción de poner una 10 *O*hms 5*W* pero ya es ceramica de las cuadraditas blancas. *O* tendría que esperarme cuando salga a la ciudad para buscarla.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 17, 2021)

kastlexp dijo:


> *M*uchas gracias, en mi rancho no las conocen... solo tengo la opción de poner una 10 *O*hms 5*W* pero ya es ceramica de las cuadraditas blancas. *O* tendría que esperarme cuando salga a la ciudad para buscarla.


Coloca esa y prueba 

Controla su temperatura, puede que tengas otra cosa mas dañada y se queme nuevamente


----------



## DJ T3 (Sep 17, 2021)

Hacia rato no veia semejante barbaridad.
Minimo limpia muy bien la zona para evitar que quede carbon, quizas hasta tengas que reparar o emparchar algunas pistas.
Por otro lado mide todo antes de probar, muy probablemente tengas algo en corto.
Esa resistencia qué alimenta?


----------



## kastlexp (Sep 21, 2021)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Coloca esa y prueba
> 
> Controla su temperatura, puede que tengas otra cosa mas dañada y se queme nuevamente


Difinitivame algo está mal. Ya la puse y empezó a salirle humo. No se donde encontrar el diagrama ni el repuesto de esta tarjeta. ¿Alguien ya encontró el diagrama o sabe de algún lugar donde la vendan?


----------



## felixreal (Sep 22, 2021)

Hola!

Yo empezaría por mirar los datasheet del integrado de potencia y del driver de la fuente. 
Con eso y poco más tendrías el esquema casi completo.

Saludos!


----------



## Kirie.Eleisson (Dic 24, 2021)

Medellin dijo:


> Tengo un bafle Gebox GX04BD15L, al cual se le dañó los 2 MOSFET, dos resistencias, el puente rectificador de diodos que ya he logrado identificar pero el integrado que muestro en la imagen no, no tiene ninguna referencia para identificarlo, ¿alguien del foro tendrá algún dato de que componente es o como poder saber que es? Agradecería mucho su apoyo.
> Fotos sobre el integrado en cuestión !


¿Lograste identificar el encapsulado TO-220 que no tiene leyenda?


----------



## felixreal (Dic 24, 2021)

Hola!

Por dónde está y cómo está conectado, creo que es un diodo doble.
Lo que no sé es el orden de los pines...
Puede ser A-K,K-A o K-A,A-K, o incluso    A-K,A-K.

Habría que seguir las pistas y yo no tengo la placa delante.

Saludos!


----------



## Kirie.Eleisson (Dic 24, 2021)

felixreal dijo:


> Hola!
> 
> Por dónde está y cómo está conectado, creo que es un diodo doble.
> Lo que no sé es el orden de los pines...
> ...


Te adjunto las fotos, el problema que yo tengo es que algún componente de está tarjeta está en corto provocando que el puente rectificador eche humito porque, mido continuidad entre + y negativo de la salida del puente rectificador y me da continuidad. Ya desconecté el puente rectificador y sigue habiendo continuidad en + y - de la tarjeta.


----------



## felixreal (Dic 24, 2021)

Hola!

Por lo que veo, lleva una SMPS para alimentar el integrado de salida. Si hay un corto, yo empezaría por revisar los transistores del primario.

Por otra parte, veo al circuito integrado driver en el aire, cableado con hilos, ¿por qué eso?

Saludos!


----------



## Kirie.Eleisson (Dic 24, 2021)

Así me trajeron la tarjeta, un compañero compró la bocina usada y cuando revisé la tarjeta vienen muchos puentes, pistas levantadas, resistencias de superficie reemplazadas por las de carbón. El IC que llevaba era de superficie y le adaptaron uno que no es de la medida.
Haré eso que mencionas de revisar los integrados.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Dic 25, 2021)

Buenas, el conector quemado ¿no estará haciendo corto? Veo que sobresale estaño por un lateral.

El ¿circuito integrado? entre la resistencia vitrficada y el condensador electrolítico, veo que lo han soldado al disipador (con lo fácil que es poner un tornillo) y se ve ahí la placa como si estuviese oxidada.. O será algún tipo de adhesivo. 

El cable negro en el lado de las soldaduras ¿debería ir ahí), revisar soldaduras que no estén haciendo corto.


----------



## Kirie.Eleisson (Dic 25, 2021)

Buenos días Pinchaválvulas y te agradezco por comentar.
Ya retiré el conector flameado y el corto continúa (este conector viene del transformador reductor de 127 VCA a 13 VCA, de ahí pasa por el puente rectificador. Al retirarlo medí entre + y - y sigue habiendo continuidad.
El encapsulado TO-220 como comentas está atornillado al disipador y este a su vez a la tarjeta, observo que la patita de enmedio está sobre la misma pista del disipador. 
Lo que comentas de la pista oxidada es la que va hacia el condensador electrolítico azul (25V 2200 uF) al estar dañada se optó por hacer un puente por abajo que es el alambre negro soldado.


----------



## DJ T3 (Dic 25, 2021)

Kirie.Eleisson dijo:


> Lo que comentas de la pista oxidada es la que va hacia el condensador electrolítico azul (25V 2200 uF) al estar dañada se optó por hacer un puente por abajo que es el alambre negro soldado


No descartes que ese capacitor esté en corto...


----------



## Kirie.Eleisson (Dic 25, 2021)

Medí continuidad con el capacitor y me daba 0.9 homs, retiré volví a medir resistencia y me daba 16 Mhoms, medí capacitancia y me daba 1916 uF, instalaré otro que tengo de reserva y probaré, esté nuevo si me da los 2216 uF.


----------



## DJ T3 (Dic 25, 2021)

Recuerda que tarda en cargar, mas por la cantidad de uF del mismo.
Si no varia esos 0.9 ohms, entonces da por hecho que está en corto, aunque me hace ruido ésto;



Kirie.Eleisson dijo:


> medí capacitancia y me daba 1916 uF



Mide la placa SIN el capacitor NI el regulador


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 25, 2021)

Kirie.Eleisson dijo:


> Medí continuidad con el capacitor y me daba 0.9 homs, retiré volví a medir resistencia y me daba 16 Mhoms, medí capacitancia y me daba *1916 uF,* instalaré otro que tengo de reserva y probaré, esté nuevo si me da los 2216 uF.


Está aceptablemente bien, *NO *creo que sea el capacitor


DJ T3 dijo:


> Recuerda que tarda en cargar, mas por la cantidad de uF del mismo.
> Si no varia esos *0.9 ohms,* entonces da por hecho que está en corto, aunque me hace ruido ésto;
> 
> 
> ...


Seguramente lo midió *"Puesto"* en la placa


----------



## DJ T3 (Dic 25, 2021)

Kirie.Eleisson dijo:


> Te adjunto las fotos, el problema que yo tengo es que algún componente de está tarjeta está en corto provocando que el puente rectificador eche humito porque, mido continuidad entre + y negativo de la salida del puente rectificador y me da continuidad. Ya desconecté el puente rectificador y sigue habiendo continuidad en + y - de la tarjeta.


Mira bien, creo que estás conectando con ese cable negro masa del regulador (pin central) con positivo del capacitor!!!!!


----------

